# Fluval 304 leaking



## Chris-Indy (Feb 16, 2008)

I bought a Fluval 304 filter off of craigslist a while ago, brought it home and broke the stem off the thinggy you use to prime the cansiter. I found a way around it just to see if it leaked... and it does. Since then I replaced the stem and plastic part at the end. I have also replaced the actual media canister. Still it leaks. The leak appears to be coming on the side of the filter where the top clips onto the canister.

Could the leak be caused from the o-ring being old? I have inspected it and haven't found any worn places. I haven't found any places on the top of the canister that is cracked. ANy ideas where else to look for the leak?


----------



## anafranil (Mar 9, 2009)

It is common for canisters to leak water from the sealing o-ring and it happens to all the brands every now and then.Take out the o-ring and lubricate it with little vaseline,if that does not work replace the o-ring or return the filter back to get a new one.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I would start with the o-ring. Take it off and re-seat it. If it's dried out you might try some sort of lubricant - mineral oil, KY jelly or, something like that. If that doesn't fix it then try a new one and go from there.

Just noticed a similar issue in this thread with Plumber's Silicone Grease mentioned as an item to use.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/86414-eheim-2232-leak.html


----------



## Chris-Indy (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah I read that thread last night and went out and bought some Plumbers Silicone Grease. I wish I would have read that info before I spent money on a new canister. Oh well I have a backup incase one of my two develops a crack. 

Thanks for the info though


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

I went through a couple of Fluval 404s that leaked in the same manner. I think it is just luck of the draw honestly. Some of them leak and some don't. I found it was nothing a sledge hammer and a credit card couldn't fix.

Dave


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

It is common for the x04 series to leak at the motor to canister junction. Look around the clamps for minute cracks before you go out and replace any parts.


----------



## Chris-Indy (Feb 16, 2008)

Well its been 24 hours since I've relubed the o-ring and so far no leaks. I have it sitting in a bucks just in case. I can't afford to replace the carpet if it leaks. Oh and I have been using the new canister just to be sure.


----------



## anafranil (Mar 9, 2009)

There's always the cat liter box that you can put your filter inthis way you can clean your filter,go out for a coffee and come back to see if it leaks:thumbsup:


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I always put my filters in a drip tray just in case. I've only ever had a fluval 204 leak thankfully.


----------

